# Some new numbers



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

update. car went [email protected] new best for me. still full leather interior.
Setup includes:
stock long block w/ 130K miles, stock cams
has 8.5:1 headgasket, arp head studs and arp rodbolts
transmission - stock gears w/ peloquin
gt35r at 25psi - 93 octane w/ meth injection
531whp / 458wtq

























_Modified by vr6chris at 9:49 PM 8-11-2008_

_Modified by vr6chris at 12:51 AM 8-12-2008_

_Modified by vr6chris at 12:01 PM 8-12-2008_


_Modified by vr6chris at 12:17 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

Nice! Sounds like you got some serious tuning done.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TOPLEVEL)*

that is the highest HP i have seen on a stock block.
standalone?


----------



## BlakVRBeast (Dec 17, 2006)

what engine management ?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (BlakVRBeast)*

dta p8pro


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

wow big jump from 430whp! shootin for high 10's now or what?


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

who tuned it?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

pretty sure lugnuts tunes this car.... correct me if im wrong..


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

this is the same tune as when kevin tuned it before. only difference from then and today was 2 psi and the temperature difference. when he tuned the car, it was on 23psi and it was 95 degrees that day, and like 105-110 in the shop and made 438 sae corrected and 490whp std correction. tonight we dyno'd it after work and i was at 25 psi and in the shop it was a nice and cool 80 degrees. we made like 518 sae corrected whp and 531 std correction. other than that, same tune as before, just a little more boost. 
now i know why the injector duty cycle was at 86% before. and that my fuel setup is pretty much maxed out along with the turbo
i might try and go for most hp on a stock block vr, even though im getting some blow bye now. might just change the fuel setup with a surge tank, aeromotive pump, and injectors, along with a borg warner turbo.


_Modified by vr6chris at 12:48 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

awesome numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## n0waybak (Aug 22, 2007)

numbers look good...That place looks familiar... =p Summer Snow n Shine im assuming... haha


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (n0waybak)*

Nice Numbers, I will be tuning a similar setup soon and the owner wants similar numbers, it's good to see you did it on pump gas + meth.
How conservative is the timing?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

Nice numbers! Is the dta p8pro a schimmel product? Might be looking at this down the line, seems like they put out quality stuff for VRTs.


----------



## VRsuper6 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

niceness. max out the stock block, lol


_Modified by VRsuper6 at 5:15 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Holy **** Chris.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: (root beer)*

Awesome numbers chris. I gotta make it to the track some time w/you again.
I'm impressed that this is on 93


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*

thanks a lot guys. also, forgot to mention. its on a stock gear transmission with a peloquin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Nice Numbers, I will be tuning a similar setup soon and the owner wants similar numbers, it's good to see you did it on pump gas + meth.
How conservative is the timing?

running around 19-20 degrees of timing up top on the map column that controls 275 kpa and up.
and yes, i bought the dta from schimmel. they have newer versions out now though.


----------



## mach5ive (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I








TE37s
btw your car is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (mach5ive)*

good power chris.....you going to MIR for imstar


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

When you max out the block are you thinking of maybe adding some cams and possibly a P&P on the head. If you get cams what kind are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Man, great numbers, and on a stock block. That's awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

what injectors are you running also


----------



## Danza. (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

jesus chris.
car is a beast.
just shows you how all these people should spend more money on management instead of other crap.


----------



## gabe321 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*

Did you put together this turbo yourself? Where did you get your stuff from? I want to turbo my 96 vr6 golf with 118,000 miles on it. Where did you get the piping from, did you customized to fit?


----------



## gabe321 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Some new numbers (gabe321)*

Sorry I forgot to ask do you have any vids of your GTI in action or what ever?


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Some new numbers (gabe321)*

chris,you always seem to amaze me.







500+ whp







on stock block is just crazy.I'm definitely going to looking into a bigger turbo for my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Some new numbers (HotredVR)*

Holy ****. I can't wait to put my spacer in.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers (gabe321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gabe321* »_Sorry I forgot to ask do you have any vids of your GTI in action or what ever?









heres a video. im about a 1:10 into the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iGufwEiMoE


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_chris,you always seem to amaze me.







500+ whp







on stock block is just crazy.I'm definitely going to looking into a bigger turbo for my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

whats up ron, as for looking for a turbo, i should be selling mine sometime soon. i want to go to a borg warner turbo, and update my fuel setup, so i can make 600+ on stock long block


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TOPLEVEL)*

nice numbers!!!


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
whats up ron, as for looking for a turbo, i should be selling mine sometime soon. i want to go to a borg warner turbo, and update my fuel setup, so i can make 600+ on stock long block

congrats
i totally forgot about the pics
send me your email again..sorry
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gabe321 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*

Isn't that a red mkII on the vid?


----------



## gabe321 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Some new numbers (gabe321)*

Sorry didn't watch it all the way through


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (killacoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killacoupe* »_good power chris.....you going to MIR for imstar

im trying to make it out there. hopefully i dont have any military obligations then. im gonna make sure tomorrow though. also looking to get a set of 24.5 x 15 slicks before thn. anyone have some for sale? going to lighten up the car too.
car has 2 amplifiers, a sub, component speakers, all the sound deadening material, spare tire, front and rear leather seats. haha. its a pig. weighs in at 2970 with driver. im sure i could drop a couple hundred pounds while still maintaining a factory look. we'll see. 
with all that weight dropped though and a set of 24.5" tires, im sure i could run a low 11 et. and hopefully get kicked out haha


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I want a rematch, I think I can beat you for about 80' with your added power







Good stuff.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nothing new i that power on a stock block..i made 539 with a stock engine only head spacer 7,5:1 cr. with a gt35r hotside 1.06..and stock ecu 95 octane.3 years ago. 600 on stock engine i can not see why it should not hold that power.


----------



## gabe321 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

What did you do to the trans? It's not stock right?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
transmission - stock gears w/ peloquin


----------



## gabe321 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Some new numbers (root beer)*

O right thanks


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

with that power 3 gear will broke on stock gears.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

that i know. but the car has been making this power for the last couple of months with no issues. only time will tell though


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

i have a stock block with crack pipe and pushing 10lbs, but whats my range if i get it tuned, thanks


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh i also have a incooler, heres a pic of my engine


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lttljp15)*

600-700hp, on 87 octane


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lttljp15* »_i have a stock block with *crack pipe* and pushing 10lbs, but whats my range if i get it tuned, thanks


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_600-700hp, on 87 octane

You'd need an altogether different crack pipe for that











_Modified by BLSport at 9:29 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_with that power 3 gear will broke on stock gears.

I broke 3rd n/a, most of it is how you drive/hook.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I broke 3rd n/a, most of it is how you drive/hook.

with 440wtq+ it will brake i 2 seconds even on a dyno


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It's probably the Mk4 motormount setup making the case flex. Mk2/3 guys with the trans brace and no wheel hop they last a while.


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

What was the correction factor, and why did you apply one?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_What was the correction factor, and why did you apply one?

you want me to post an uncorrected and an sae chart? i have em both. uncorrected was like 526 or somewhere around there and sae was 518. so not much difference. we dyno'd on std correction, so i just left it there.


_Modified by vr6chris at 10:28 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
with 440wtq+ it will brake i 2 seconds even on a dyno









well, im making more than 440 tq and have been driving this setup as is for the past 3-4 months. no issues. not saying it won't happen, just hasn't yet.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

are you saying that stock motor mounts are no good, or the inherent design of the mk4 mounts is junk?


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote, originally posted by Lttljp15 » 
i have a stock block with crack pipe and pushing 10lbs, but whats my range if i get it tuned, thanks 
Quote, originally posted by sp_golf » 
600-700hp, on 87 octane 

You'd need an altogether different crack pipe for that 
What?? that much power I dont think so. how much boost can i push on a stock block


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Lttljp15)*

Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
you want me to post an uncorrected and an sae chart? i have em both. uncorrected was like 526 or somewhere around there and sae was 518. so not much difference. we dyno'd on std correction, so i just left it there.

_Modified by vr6chris at 10:28 AM 8-14-2008_

Cool, just curious since you mentioned it was "corrected." Some dynos apply generous correction factors to 'boost' the numbers.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFarKingFast* »_
Cool, just curious since you mentioned it was "corrected." Some dynos apply generous correction factors to 'boost' the numbers.

Here are is the same dyno graph as the standard corrected graph, just with different correction factors.
Here is SAE corrected








And here is Uncorrected


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

man I need me some standalone. nice #'s.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

gots to love those gt35r's.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_gots to love those gt35r's.









eh, im tired of the 35r. going borg warner soon. thats where all the hidden power's at. people are making huge numbers on them


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
eh, im tired of the 35r. going borg warner soon. thats where all the hidden power's at. people are making huge numbers on them

or ditch one sparkplug and get a T25 instead

















You got lots of potential left in that gt35 turn the boost up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
No need to change turbo


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
Here are is the same dyno graph as the standard corrected graph, just with different correction factors.
Here is SAE corrected








And here is Uncorrected









I missed it or i'm on crack...one of the two..
But what is the hot side on your 35r??


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

its a .82 ar. id like to go to the 1.06 ar but they cost 400 from garrett.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_its a .82 ar. id like to go to the 1.06 ar but they cost 400 from garrett. 

you still got another 100whp on the 0.82
Keep it and turn the boost up.
The vr6 dynos ive seen on the 1.06 is horrible.
Push powerband atlest 5-600rpm more


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah, i hear what your saying. im gonnab e pushing it a little further. only thing holding me back now is my fuel setup. my injectors ar now over 86% duty cyle on 25psi. and i have the stock in-tank pump fed to a single walbro 255 inline pump. before i bump it up any more, im going to do a fuel surge tank, either an aeromotive pump or dual bosch pumps, and new injectors. and since there aren't any high cc high impedance injectors im going to go with a low impedance and injector driver


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_yeah, i hear what your saying. im gonnab e pushing it a little further. only thing holding me back now is my fuel setup. my injectors ar now over 86% duty cyle on 25psi. and i have the stock in-tank pump fed to a single walbro 255 inline pump. before i bump it up any more, im going to do a fuel surge tank, either an aeromotive pump or dual bosch pumps, and new injectors. and since there aren't any high cc high impedance injectors im going to go with a low impedance and injector driver

RC got 750cc high imp injectors
USRT got high imp 800cc 
But you need a better fuel pump.
Atleast 2 walbros.
The aeromitive is horrible at hifg fuelpresure just like the walbros.
Bosch 044 x 2 is what you want








And then run em 750cc at 4bar if you need more juice


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

well main reason i want to go to a big low impedance injector is i plan on running e85 next year. and as you know when tuning on e85 you need lots more fuel, so i dont feel like buying another set of injectors when i find out some 750cc's will get maxed out quick with that fuel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_well main reason i want to go to a big low impedance injector is i plan on running e85 next year. and as you know when tuning on e85 you need lots more fuel, so i dont feel like buying another set of injectors when i find out some 750cc's will get maxed out quick with that fuel.

you will do way over 650-700whp with the 750cc at 4bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I made my 550ish with 5x870cc 
So with the 750s x 6 at 4bar = 6x870cc is alot of juice

What is your powergoal ?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

id like to make 700+ next year. still on stock motor though right now. i might be venturing into building my motor. we'll see how this one holds up. im already getting some blow bye.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Damn chris that is sick, I might need to line up a zx10 for ya







. Did you ever go to a bigger exhaust housing? Bville represent


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

chris
i have a buddy who has a 240sx with an sr20det and he went from the .82 to 1.06 and loved it
noticeable top end increase
i was thinking of doing the same but you know what i got!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
i was thinking of doing the same but you know what i got!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, you got what i want haha.. i would go to the 1.06 housing, but i know i could spend 400 on something that will benefit me more and then go to a different turbo


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
eh, im tired of the 35r. going borg warner soon. thats where all the hidden power's at. people are making huge numbers on them

You got so much more in that Turbocharger Chris


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*

update. car went [email protected] new best for me. still full leather interior.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_update. car went [email protected] new best for me. still full leather interior.


Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bet you had a sub 1.8 60ft with that low et VS trap speed ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*








Sick!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Some new numbers ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bet you had a sub 1.8 60ft with that low et VS trap speed ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

As i recall over the phone he said it was a 1.9


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Some new numbers (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I got mixed up w/ a turbo eg and some bikes on the way back from the track last night. Wished you were there :tear:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_update. car went [email protected] new best for me. still full leather interior.


congrats man!!
i know what you mean about spending the $400, i ended up paying about $500 for my BG once i sold my 4 year old 35r
BTW i could get you a vband 1.06 hotside for about $300 shipped


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bet you had a sub 1.8 60ft with that low et VS trap speed ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah 60ft. was a 1.753
what do you think the trap was slow for that et? not exactly sure what you ment exactly


_Modified by vr6chris at 11:21 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_
congrats man!!
i know what you mean about spending the $400, i ended up paying about $500 for my BG once i sold my 4 year old 35r
BTW i could get you a vband 1.06 hotside for about $300 shipped

wow 300 for the 1.06ar. thats really not bad, but i think im gonna hold out on that. im gonna run this turbo as is a little longer and then switch it up


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
yeah 60ft. was a 1.753
what do you think the trap was slow for that et? not exactly sure what you ment exactly

_Modified by vr6chris at 11:21 AM 8-23-2008_

Show you got a great track and great chassie on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here in sweden we have ~10mph more due to that we need to run much more power to get low ET but with normal 60ft ~2,2-1,9 on our bad tracks we need to use the later part of the track for making our best runs.








1,75 is really good 60ft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_I got mixed up w/ a turbo eg and some bikes on the way back from the track last night. Wished you were there :tear:

haha, yeah bikes are fun. i stayed and made on more pass. after that, went home, so damn tired


_Modified by vr6chris at 11:47 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Show you got a great track and great chassie on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here in sweden we have ~10mph more due to that we need to run much more power to get low ET but with normal 60ft ~2,2-1,9 on our bad tracks we need to use the later part of the track for making our best runs.








1,75 is really good 60ft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh ok. thanks, yeah 1.75 feels ****in awesome. i still have my ash tray filled with change and when i hit the 1.75 60ft. it shot out and launched change all over the car haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
oh ok. thanks, yeah 1.75 feels ****in awesome. i still have my ash tray filled with change and when i hit the 1.75 60ft. it shot out and launched change all over the car haha.

Hehe nice!
Who the hell neads that G-tech thingy when you can use old school "coins in da ashtray" to measure 60ft







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Btw we didnt have your luck today.
NEW twind disc on Eriks MK3 550Whp Twin turbo VR-TT
First i was like "wooooaaa no traction" then in third its like hitting revlimiter constant















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_oraG0UqvA

2000$








Time for erik to call XXXX clucth company 
"900lb capacity"










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:19 AM 8-23-2008_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

yeah spec sucks. i dont trust **** they make


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

sick ride dude 
more vids please


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*

car looks ausome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Some new numbers (2.0t mk2)*

Puhh turbo EG's.... HEY WHAT HAPPENED!!!!...... Then we get the dumbfounded look.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Some new numbers (05JettaGLXVR6)*

what happened dude! haha good times. god damn GB
updated photo btw


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Some new numbers (vr6chris)*

24.5?
With which tire setup did you pull that 1.75? Can you please tell me about your wheel/tire sizes?
Good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

they are 24.5x8.5x15 m&h's


_Modified by vr6chris at 10:02 AM 8-26-2008_


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm in the look for new drag tires right now.
Did you have to hack up the fenders or have any problems fitting those tires? What ET are you using? thanks.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

no hacking. fenders are uncut, still have the fender liners in there. i think they are et35 wheels but i also have a 10mm spacer. no issues at all. i just jacked the coils up a little higher in the front


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

congrats on the new times. you must really sleep on some people when you are cruising with streets.


----------



## gabe321 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey did you rebuild this motor your self? Where can I get a rebuilt kit for my vr6 motor? I currently have 118,000 miles on my gti and I am thinking of rebuilding it before I turbo it.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

this is a stock motor. like i said, stock pistons, rods, rings are still oem. thats why im getting some blow bye now


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

hmm i wonder what you can do with a built motor??


----------



## gabe321 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Yes It is


----------

